# What do you do off-duty?



## BeansCO (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey guys,

I am looking for something to do on off days. I work nights so I have gaps of time during the day when my fiancé is at work that I just sit around the house. I live in Colorado and I hike regularly but I need something else that's a bit more social.  I would like to find an organization to volunteer with. I've considered joining a volley rescue but I think I need to do something outside the industry. Thoughts? What do you do when you have time off?

Beans


----------



## NPO (Sep 19, 2015)

I picked up photography. Not generally considered a social activity but I find it therapeutic and relaxing, which is also important in our industry.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 19, 2015)

Trey Spooner has a good idea... photography is pretty cool...

In other news, I just have to ask... How is it that you made it through 25 years of life without a hobby or something fun to do, _and_ found a woman to marry you?
I am seriously asking, and genuinely not trying to be a d***.

I find it strange that you would come here to ask a question like that. Perhaps you should be asking the folks you know in the real world, and build some sort of social structure or friendships with people you can actually converse with, share ideas with, have fun with, etc.

If that doesn't work.... Well, maybe you should build StarWars Legos or something. Or try the bar.

You need to find something to do; your life sounds unhealthy.


----------



## BeansCO (Sep 19, 2015)

NPO, those photos are awesome. 

Sandpit, I didn't really go into all the details of my life so I apologize if it seems like I don't do anything.

I volunteer for a camp for kids with serious illnesses but that only happens during certain seasons. I work on my home occasionally. I go to the bar, hike, kayak and snowboard with my friends. 

Most of my friends just want to keep doing the same stuff. I was mostly asking here to get ideas of what others do so I can try some new things.


----------



## squirrel15 (Sep 19, 2015)

When I get bored and have nothing else to do and need busy work while home alone, I'll build model cars, nothing fancy just the premaid plastic box ones that you paint. But when I don't feel like going out it keeps my mind busy instead of always Netflix or video games


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 19, 2015)

I second the photography thing. I picked it up when I got bored, and it also can bring in a little income if you do it that way. Other things I do are spending time with the girlfriend and puppies,  firearms and drinking beer


----------



## cruiseforever (Sep 19, 2015)

I work a second job as a medic.  The more I make, the more I spend. 
Fish as much as I can.  Fall fishing is my favorite time of the year.  I have five weeks off in Sept. and Oct..
Got into horses a few years ago.  They are the most therapeutic animal there is.  Plus it's were I spend most of my second job's money on.


----------



## Flying (Sep 19, 2015)

Get a motorcycle, that's half the fun. The other half is watching all of your money disappear.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2015)

During the cooler months (October - April) dirt bike riding is the main thing I do to relax.


----------



## epipusher (Sep 20, 2015)

Shooting range, bike trails, recliner with beer and COD


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 20, 2015)

I wish 


TransportJockey said:


> I second the photography thing. I picked it up when I got bored, and it also can bring in a little income if you do it that way. Other things I do are spending time with the girlfriend and puppies,  firearms and drinking beer


I wish I could like this ten more times, brother.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 20, 2015)

Flying said:


> Get a motorcycle, that's half the fun. The other half is watching all of your money disappear.


+1 Got a motorcycle and love it.


----------



## terrible one (Sep 20, 2015)

Crossfit, shooting, women, hiking, traveling, drinking, wakeboard, snowboard, sporting events, fishing, and going to the beach all take up my time on my off days


----------



## SunshineCamo (Sep 21, 2015)

I do competitive shooting, running races with the wife, school, time with the kids. That's the fun stuff anyways. Then there's the yard work, trying to keep the house from falling apart etc etc.


----------



## BeansCO (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice! I grew up hunting so I may pick up shooting. Any of you face push back from the so with regards to a handgun in the home? My fiance grew up being taught to fear them...so trying to get her on board may be a bit tough.


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 21, 2015)

BeansCO said:


> Nice! I grew up hunting so I may pick up shooting. Any of you face push back from the so with regards to a handgun in the home? My fiance grew up being taught to fear them...so trying to get her on board may be a bit tough.


Try getting her to go to a range with you. I've met a few people who were scared of firearms, but after they had a chance to really learn about and fire them that fear went away.


----------



## SunshineCamo (Sep 24, 2015)

BeansCO said:


> Nice! I grew up hunting so I may pick up shooting. Any of you face push back from the so with regards to a handgun in the home? My fiance grew up being taught to fear them...so trying to get her on board may be a bit tough.



Initially my wife was wary. The only exposure she (or her family) had with guns was a great uncle was got drunk and waved loaded guns in public. After awhile I even got my wife to do competitions with me. I'm fortunate that my wife is very open and reasonable.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 24, 2015)

I ride my Harley, short trips, long trips...my dog also rides with me. She is a true BOB.
I go to the beach as I live in FL. The beach is my happy place. I go early and I go alone.
I play poker. Hold'em. It is a sport that engages the brain and I am competitive. I travel for tournaments when not at the local poker rooms.


----------



## johnrsemt (Sep 27, 2015)

Substitute at the schools here (I have 5 days a week off and am bored 4 1/2 days a week) wife works at school, and most people work regular 4 - 10 days so don't go exploring much on my own).   Explore on weekends when I have someone that is free and wants to go with me.  
I actually have a side business of Touring the West:  So I can deduct my expenses and mileage for my exploration as long as someone goes with me.

Shooting, drive 90 miles one way to visit family,  hike,  Boy Scouts.


----------



## BeasleyTKD (Sep 27, 2015)

My main job is Firefighter 24hrs on 48 off. Then I work another job that is 24 on 48 off that is a private firefighter/EMS service for a major manufacturer.

So on my 24 hours off Depends on the daily plans. I teach Martial Arts, but not as much now. I will mostly use that day to spend family time or if everyone is at school or work I play my Xbox and clean around the house or yard work. 

I won't do this working 48hrs forever. Just until I retire from my main FF career.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Sep 27, 2015)

I backpack


----------



## Traumawaffles (Dec 17, 2015)

I do weightlifting.  I like seeing how far I can push myself, but other than all that jazz... I like to draw, read, or explore the local places in or near my home.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 17, 2015)

NPO said:


> I picked up photography. Not generally considered a social activity but I find it therapeutic and relaxing, which is also important in our industry.



Third and forth pic are amazing. That's like Peter Lik caliber man!


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 17, 2015)

I am on a shooting team, so during season I do that a lot. I will hunt or fish when I get time. Bars, pizza, video games, movies with friends. I will go run to the ER and back late at night when its quiet.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 18, 2015)

I build with LEGO bricks, and work extra OT shifts when available. I'm hoping to be the owner of a firearm someday.


----------



## NPO (Dec 18, 2015)

CANMAN said:


> Third and forth pic are amazing. That's like Peter Lik caliber man!


Thank you! I'm not quite sure who that is, but I'll Google it and base my flattery on what I see!


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 18, 2015)

NPO said:


> Thank you! I'm not quite sure who that is, but I'll Google it and base my flattery on what I see!



I have two 3k pieces of his work in my home... There's money to be made with your talent, look him up, or better yet go to one of his galleries, preferably in Vegas.


----------



## Fry14MN (Dec 26, 2015)

I barrel race and trail ride with my horse Vinny.


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 26, 2015)

Get into martial arts.  The sparring is a cathartic release for job stress. Doesn't have to be some hard core stuff as long as you get to spar.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 26, 2015)

How'd I miss this thread? I'm that part time guy that tries to work as much if not more hours than the full time people. It doesn't always happen and I do find myself with a lot of free time, or I just choose not to work that month. I have to work 3 shifts a month (minimum). I like... no love mountain biking. I hear Colorado has nice trails. Its fun, you see some scenery, plus you haul as* down the mountain. I also fish, bow hunt, shoot, hike, camp, go off roading, and every once in awhile I'll take the ATV's out. The last doesn't happen much, can't really find OHV trails around So CAL. 

Oh and @NPO and @TransportJockey nice photos! You're making me want to get a DSLR camera even more.


----------



## SavesWithGrace (Jan 7, 2016)

Other job... the one that actually feeds my teens and my dogs


----------

